# Divorce from liberals



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

I do wish that this would really happen.



> The Divorce of Liberals and Conservatives
> LETTER FROM A LAW STUDENT
> 
> By Neal Boortz @ March 5, 2009 12:49 PM Permalink | Comments (38) | TrackBacks (0)
> ...


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

I can't speak for everyone; but my life is better with hope and change.

thanks for asking.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

junker said:


> I can't speak for everyone; but my life is better with hope and change.
> 
> thanks for asking.


Consider yourself lucky!


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

After this divorce, tell the women that if they come to the "liberal" areas, they will be able to wear pants and shorts, and skirts can actually show their ankles and knees. They will also allowed to have jobs, go to school, and vote.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Dchiefransom said:


> After this divorce, tell the women that if they come to the "liberal" areas, they will be able to wear pants and shorts, and skirts can actually show their ankles and knees. They will also allowed to have jobs, go to school, and vote.


I don't think that I know any women that are stupid enough to actually move to a bankrupt state made so by liberalism. Yeah, I know, you have a RINO Govnor. BTW, your unemployment rate is 11.9% and growing. Why would anyone with half a brain move to your state!


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

AKM said:


> I don't think that I know any women that are stupid enough to actually move to a bankrupt state made so by liberalism. Yeah, I know, you have a RINO Govnor. BTW, your unemployment rate is 11.9% and growing. Why would anyone with half a brain move to your state!



I'm not talking about moving here, I'm talking abut anyone leaving the non-liberal area, like visiting Yosemite, or sturgeon fishing in Washigton. Oh yeah, and the women won't have to walk two steps behind men like dogs, they can walk beside them. We also allow them to speak their minds.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Dchiefransom said:


> I'm not talking about moving here,


Thank God! 



Dchiefransom said:


> Oh yeah, and the women won't have to walk two steps behind men like dogs, they can walk beside them. We also allow them to speak their minds.


Have you ever been out of your front yard?


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

AKM said:


> Have you ever been out of your front yard?


You mean like Hawaai, Australia, Kenya, Thailand, Dubai, Abu Dabi, UAE, Singapore, The Pillippines, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Japan, Korea, Canada, Mexico, a few of the states in the U.S., paying attention to articles and editorials written by conservatives, following statements by conservatives on the internet and in public, and growing up in the Midwest? Yeah, I've been out of my front yard, and paid attention while I was out of it. 
If it wasn't for both the conservative AND liberal influences, we wouldn't be out fishing or hunting, there wouldn't be anything left to fish or hunt for, as it couldn't live in the crap we'd have done to it. All life is connected, and it takes a balance.


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

junker said:


> I can't speak for everyone; but my life is better with hope and change.
> 
> thanks for asking.



Nobody asked you anything.


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

Dchiefransom said:


> After this divorce, tell the women that if they come to the "liberal" areas, they will be able to wear pants and shorts, and skirts can actually show their ankles and knees. They will also allowed to have jobs, go to school, and vote.


The liberal areas will also have all the criminals, junkies and illegal immigrants living on the dole. And you won't be able to protect yourself.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

*conservative=narrowminded*

Come on people, you can't stop progress no matter how hard you try.
Do you really walk around with your eyes closed,afraid that you might see reality if you open them? You call the last eight years progress? Well we have been there and done that and don't want the t shirt to remind us. Wake up and smell the future because the past is dead and stinks like hell. Move forward and look for a little relief from your miserable self.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

*Quick investigation*

I was curious to find out a little about the people in this thread so I took a few minutes to check out the profiles of each poster.
Consertives why are you so secretive about yourselves?

Liberals seem to be happy to let the mostly good and friendly people on AT know who they are, where they live and what they do with their lives.

This speaks volumes to me! Am I the only one to notice? Probably not.

Maybe the reason soooo many of your own has jumped the fence!


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

FORESTGUMP said:


> Maybe the reason soooo many of your own has jumped the fence!


Have you seen Jimmybama's approval ratings lately?


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

FORESTGUMP said:


> Come on people, you can't stop progress no matter how hard you try.
> Do you really walk around with your eyes closed,afraid that you might see reality if you open them? You call the last eight years progress? Well we have been there and done that and don't want the t shirt to remind us. Wake up and smell the future because the past is dead and stinks like hell. Move forward and look for a little relief from your miserable self.


Poll numbers show that most American's don't want to progress as much as you do.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

junker said:


> I can't speak for everyone; but my life is better with hope and change.
> 
> thanks for asking.


What is that hope and change???? To what and for what????? How is that change going to be funded????


If you are an obama (liberal) socialist or a conservative socialist please explain how my property belongs to anyone else other than me.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

FORESTGUMP said:


> Come on people, you can't stop progress no matter how hard you try.
> Do you really walk around with your eyes closed,afraid that you might see reality if you open them? You call the last eight years progress? Well we have been there and done that and don't want the t shirt to remind us. Wake up and smell the future because the past is dead and stinks like hell. Move forward and look for a little relief from your miserable self.



Please explain why progress is a digression further into socialism or acheived through socialistic tax and spend programs????? How is my property anyone elses other than mine. By the way I am not a conservative either, conservatives are also socialist, so you can drop that prejudice right away.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

.454 said:


> Nobody asked you anything.


He was responding to my sig line.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*At 66 years old with much thought*

directed at what has made our country the greatest that ever existed............until very recently, I've concuded that liberalism is a MENTAL DISORDER.

BTW, liberals, you are about to see what happens when this country's silent majority finally wakes up and realizes what the worms (both parties) are trying to sneak by us. This is going to be fun. Yes, we are clinging to our guns and religion. You can cling to Obama, Al Gore, Pelosi, Harry Reid, Barney "Fwank", Acorn, ACLU, labor union thugs and the rest of those Chicago community organizers, now called czars. Kind of makes me want to puke.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

I am still stunned that these people got elected.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvGalQ1YdcI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc2FCJ7zWEQ


----------



## cjheap (Nov 30, 2008)

FORESTGUMP said:


> I was curious to find out a little about the people in this thread so I took a few minutes to check out the profiles of each poster.
> Consertives why are you so secretive about yourselves?
> 
> Liberals seem to be happy to let the mostly good and friendly people on AT know who they are, where they live and what they do with their lives.
> ...


We are intelligent enough to realize that when you post information on the net, you allow not only the good people on AT to see it but every POS in Nigeria, Russia and every other location that uses identity theft as a business. 

But you income redistributing libs have no problem with that since your boy Obammy uses the same tactics to redistribute our work product.

BTW Gump, the Dems have had control of the purse strings for the past 2.5 years and the SHTF when they took control.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

cjheap said:


> BTW Gump, the Dems have had control of the purse strings for the past 2.5 years and the SHTF when they took control.


People want to forget that Harry and Nancy took control in 06.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Hope is turning into hopelessness and change is all we have left,
I just hope each morning that some rich guy will call and give me work
Trickle down prosperity may not work for you but Trickle up poverty aka "Change you can believe in" works for all of us


----------



## cropdustersteve (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

junker said:


> I can't speak for everyone; but my life is better with hope and change.
> 
> thanks for asking.


Really? So what exactly has improved in your life because of something Dear Leader Obama has signed into legislation? 

If your life sinks or swims based on a politican that's pretty pathetic.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Confession time !*



junker said:


> I can't speak for everyone; but my life is better with hope and change.
> 
> thanks for asking.


:set1_applaud: I applaud you ,think of all those who question your wisdom:set1_STOOGE2: and can't think for themselves !:nyah: Just give'em :moon: the you know what ,as they talk real tough:set1_tango2: but only end up crying :crybaby2:about things that they don't understand !


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

FORESTGUMP said:


> I was curious to find out a little about the people in this thread so I took a few minutes to check out the profiles of each poster.
> Consertives why are you so secretive about yourselves?
> 
> Liberals seem to be happy to let the mostly good and friendly people on AT know who they are, where they live and what they do with their lives.
> ...


The phrase "Ignorance is bliss" comes to mind as a possible reason.


----------

